# Blödes NetBeans



## Taixinomee (1. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hätte da ein großes/kleines Problem. Ich benutze die Benutzerumgebung NetBeans IDE. Ich wollt mal ein "Hello World" Applet testen:


```
public class applet1 extends java.applet.Applet 
{
    public void init() 
    {
    }
    
     public void paint(java.awt.Graphics g)        
     {
      g.drawString("Hello Welt!",100,50);
     }
}
```

Innerhalb von NetBeans, wenn man auf "Ausführen" klickt, zeigt der Appletviewer das was ich sehen will.

Dann bin ich zu dem Ordner gewechselt, wo ich die Dateien abgespeichert habe und wollte mir das Applet mit der HTML Datei:


```
<HTML> 
<HEAD> 
<TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE> 
</HEAD> 
<BODY> 


<APPLET code="applet1.class" width=350 height=200></APPLET> 


</BODY> 
</HTML>
```

angucken. Der IE zeigt mir aber nur einen grauen Kasten, einen leeren Applet also. Wieso und warum :shock: ??

Ich habe früher immer Applets "zu Fuß" compiliert mit javac ... Da hat es noch funktioniert, obwohl der Code identisch ist... 

Hiillffe verstehe ich nicht...!!


----------



## Roar (1. Mrz 2004)

das liegt wohl weniger am code oder an netbeans als mit der datei selbst. überprüf mal ob die datei gefunden wird, also im classpath ist und so triviale sachen...


----------



## Taixinomee (1. Mrz 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das liegt wohl weniger am code oder an netbeans als mit der datei selbst. überprüf mal ob die datei gefunden wird, also im classpath ist und so triviale sachen...



Ok, ich gib's zu. Ich bin ein Noob auf dem Gebiet.   

Das mit Classpath in der ANT Einstellung und so. Das sieht für mich doch ziemlich chaotisch aus. 
Es hieß doch immer Class Datei und HTML Datei in einen Ordner packen und sich dann darüber freuen, dass alles funktioniert. Macht es einen Unterschied in welchem Ordner, die Datei compiliert wird...?

Wo speicherst du denn die Dateien ab in der NetBeans Standardeinstellung?


----------



## Roar (2. Mrz 2004)

ich benutze netbeans selten, sogut wie nie. meine .java und .class files hab ich alle in jdk1.4.2\bin aber das is ja egal... 
wenn das applet gefunden wird is ja alles ok. kann es sein dass du das applet in dem IE mit der Microsoft VM anguckst, und im appletviewer o.c. mit der Sun VM ?


----------

